

Startup's Deep Roots: Stanford - jedwhite
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424127887324020504578396912443242512-lMyQjAxMTAzMDAwMzEwNDMyWj.html?mod=wsj_valettop_email

======
jedwhite
This appears to be Clinkle's launch page:

<https://www.clinkle.com/>

